# ELF vs ExWorkersCollective



## wartomods

This is a very stupid question/poll (some people will argue they are to different, they are, but thats where the interesting aspect of this question lies)
if you had only two options:
Being a member of elf 
Being a member of crimethinc

what you would choose. consider all the true, different facts


----------



## Smallredbox

I know about crimethinc, but what is ELF? Do you have a link so I could check it out?


----------



## LovelyAcorns

Smallredbox said:


> I know about crimethinc, but what is ELF? Do you have a link so I could check it out?



Earth Liberation Front - Earth Liberation Front Press Office


----------



## hassysmacker

i would propose that this would be a better conversation to not have on the internet. just a thought.


----------



## Livingpastense

......really?


----------



## bote

yeah, I think this is a very bad question.


----------



## Monkeywrench

You're either totally oblivious to the current atmosphere surrounding radical environmentalism/anarchy, or you're fucking retarded.

To answer your question (because you're clearly unfamiliar with both), you can't be a "member" of either--seeing as how they were non-heirarchical, non-member, autonomous organizations.


----------



## wartomods

it would be pretty extreme, they are radical organisations, that i in life would not really want to be associated with, but sometimes we have to do hypothetical discussions, like those where you ask what would you do if you die tomorrow and stuff. Wink


----------



## wartomods

Yes i am pretty oblivious of any of those organisation or what you want to call them. As i said before this is hypothetical.


----------



## Smallredbox

Okay, I get it now. If I HAD to choose, it'd be Crimethinc. Ive read a few of their books and some stickers from them in the mail for free.

Now, I haven't met any of their people face-to-face (that I know of) So I dont know how things REALLY are with them


----------



## Monkeywrench

Alright, what I said came off as a bit harsh. If you are truly unfamiliar with all that's going on with both of these organizations--I can only compare it to this; what you're asking (in the eyes of our government) is similar to asking people if they'd rather be a "member" of Al-Qaeda or the Taleban, KKK or Hammerskins. Follow? Both groups are viewed as highly illegal and subversive.


----------



## wartomods

I woul rather be al-quaeda. seriously


----------



## LovelyAcorns

wartomods said:


> it would be pretty extreme, they are radical organisations, that i in life would not really want to be associated with, but sometimes we have to do hypothetical discussions, like those where you ask what would you do if you die tomorrow and stuff. Wink



But on a website with politics such as this, its not a hypothetical question. Realize the feds are most likely watching this forum, or at least have automated programs searching for dangerous phrases. Not a conspiracy, they'd have to be complete idiots not to. Too easy, too cheap, too useful. And claiming _anywhere_ on the internet a desire to join the number one domestic threat is probably a bad idea.


----------



## Gudj

I had the same thoughts as Monkeywrench (but less violent): There are no 'members' of either group.


----------



## oldmanLee

Why not chose the scarier alternative:avoid groups that have an agenda and think for yourself?


----------



## wartomods

LovelyAcorns said:


> But on a website with politics such as this, its not a hypothetical question. Realize the feds are most likely watching this forum, or at least have automated programs searching for dangerous phrases. Not a conspiracy, they'd have to be complete idiots not to. Too easy, too cheap, too useful. And claiming _anywhere_ on the internet a desire to join the number one domestic threat is probably a bad idea.



thats liberty for you america


----------



## bote

wartomods said:


> thats liberty for you america




you are in Portugal? I would be very surprised if pro-ETA threads on portuguese or Spanish forums are not monitored by local authorities.


----------



## NickCofphee

Monkeywrench said:


> what you're asking (in the eyes of our government) is similar to asking people if they'd rather be a "member" of Al-Qaeda or the Taleban, KKK or Hammerskins. Follow? Both groups are viewed as highly illegal and subversive.



Hmmm, I can't see Al-Qaeda hosting a public convergence in the US. Just a thought....


----------



## connerR

oldmanLee said:


> Why not chose the scarier alternative:avoid groups that have an agenda and think for yourself?



fantastic post.


----------



## Arapala

Uhh i am going to have to go with the Elf side of things, I mean who wouldn't wanna dress up like this and run around? 







Bring back the fun. I mean, holy shit, people take this shit all to seriously...


----------



## judas

wartomods said:


> thats liberty for you america



I believe the program is called canivore( aka dcs1000) and it scans internet and phones for a list of words and phases. I think its kinda like once you have said or written a certain number of them in a post or conversation it will go to a actual person to examine. the FBI runs it. this is what I have been told


----------



## judas

aparently they changed to a new program in 2008 called Einstein


----------



## lobotomy3yes

oldmanLee said:


> Why not chose the scarier alternative:avoid groups that have an agenda and think for yourself?



QFT.

By the way, whoever posted that picture of an elf with a gun, you got the wrong ELF. That is a group from the 70s-80s in the UK, not ELF as we know it today.


----------



## wartomods

bote said:


> you are in Portugal? I would be very surprised if pro-ETA threads on portuguese or Spanish forums are not monitored by local authorities.



but here they actually blow up things lol , on a serious note they have killed 800 people since 1968, in some Galiza and in the whole basque country the eta thing was/is pretty rough, you can see it on the streets, tags and stencils like "Morte A El Rey" etc etc etc.
You are right government always has the need to control, but in america the methods are more fierceful and they put you on arrest just because you think different, here you hardly go to jail unless you've done something illegal/crime under the name of said organisation. You cant be put away for just being a eta or whatever sympathetic.
There are several local forums of where people support and like parties like pnr (that have affiliation with the hammerskins) and the only people who get in trouble because of it were the ones that traffiqued firearms and drugs.


----------



## hg14

I'd rather be a part of neither for I belong to myself, but I do sometimes sell/give away both literature/sticker/flyers of theirs. so I'm really a member of both I'd say.


----------



## Franny

What is this thread? I don't even


----------



## simpletoremember

I don't either participate or condone with ELF. Terrorist action will not change anything in society, but only make it worse. Blowing up a car dealership, and things of sort. Only make a statement and a crude one at that. It isn't going to stop the majority of society buying cars, and wasting oil. They'll just buy their car from somewhere else.

With Crimethink. The bohemian vagabond lifestyle of dropping out, quitting you job, and dumpster diving thinking you will actually change the planet. It won't, just changing you outlook on life. 

I've actually read Crimethinc literature, but the thing with that it's not a real organization therefor anyone can write a book or zine and put the crimethinc logo on it. I've did some wheat pasting, and stickering of their material, but my no means think I'm some sort of revolutionary and actually making a difference.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

neither..they both seem idiotic
but i guess crime think..because 
i fuck sea mammals ..and I dont think the elf would like that much


----------



## hg14

crimethinc is a starting point for some people then you either can take the books that they sell and re-print them with your name on it and sell it or you could just use crimethinc to do more with activism


----------



## hg14

i like most of the books they sell like evasion off the map and now the new zine(see sig), I wouldn't mind owning the old zine inside front but who knows where you could get those....


----------



## ayron

if i wanted to idintify with either of the two,,,id probably go with ELF. but still the question is really imposibe to ask. crimethinc has amazing ideas and spreads great literature and thought, and in that sense id want to identify with them, but ELF (from my knowlage) actaully does phisical stuff that has impact. the way i see it, earth is my mother and shes gettin raped and although crimethinc has help me become aware of solutions and actions i can do to free here, ELF will be the guys pulling the mother fucker off her. so i guess the best i can say based on my life, in response to the thread is, im more infulenced by crimethinc and wanting to get involed in ELF


----------

